

Show HN: Clipped – Summarize Anything - ttandon
http://clipped.me

======
ttandon
Hey guys - Founder here. I started Clipped 2 years ago in my Freshman year of
high school. It's been a great journey and I'd love to get your
comments/feedback: tanay[at]clipped.me

